# new years day game dinner help



## flip79 (Dec 28, 2009)

no venison this year, struck out in jackson and need meat for game dinner on new years day. looking for some place to buy pheasant in southeastern mi. any help would be appreciated. thanks


----------



## mrsocko33 (Sep 28, 2007)

www.pheasantpreserve.com

this is the website for sexy pheasant farms. You should be able to go there and tell him what you want. They are in Dundee right near cabela's. not sure on pricing


----------



## CampBamf (Jul 25, 2006)

flip79 said:


> no venison this year, struck out in jackson and need meat for game dinner on new years day. looking for some place to buy pheasant in southeastern mi. any help would be appreciated. thanks


Phesants you can get from just about any hunt club. But since you struck out on venison you can get loins,burgers etc. at butcher boy off 12 mile


----------

